# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Alvleesklierontsteking/Pancreatitis - Artikel

## Agnes574

Pancreatitis

Hier vindt u een globaal overzicht van de klachten en oorzaak van een ontsteking van de alvleesklier (pancreatitis) en de meest gebruikelijke behandelingsmogelijkheden. 


*Pancreas 
De pancreas (de alvleesklier) is een orgaan dat dwars in de buik ligt. Het is ongeveer vijftien cm lang en één tot drie cm dik. De 'kop' van dit orgaan ligt in de binnenbocht van de twaalfvingerige darm, het 'lichaam' en de 'staart' liggen voor de wervelkolom en de grote bloedvaten achter in de buik. Aan de bovenkant ligt de pancreas tegen de maag, aan de onderkant tegen de dunne darm. 

De pancreas is opgebouwd uit cellen, die hormonen maken (insuline en glucagon) en uit cellen die enzymen maken (onder andere amylase, lipase, trypsine).

 De pancreashormonen worden afgegeven in het bloed en zorgen ervoor dat het bloedsuikergehalte binnen normale waarden blijft. Als de hormoonproductie te laag is, ontstaat er suikerziekte (diabetes). 
 De pancreasenzymen zijn van groot belang voor de spijsvertering. Ze komen via een afvoerbuis bij de zogenaamde Papil van Vater in de twaalfvingerige darm terecht. Wanneer er te weinig enzymen worden geproduceerd ontstaan er stoornissen in de vertering van suikers (door amylase), vetten (door lipase) en eiwitten (door trypsine). Bij ernstige enzymtekorten zal zich dat uiten in grote hoeveelheden breiige grijze dunne ontlasting en gewichtsverlies.

In de pancreas kunnen zich ontstekingsreacties voordoen. Als dat snel en plotseling gebeurt is er sprake van een 'acute' pancreatitis. Maar de ontsteking kan ook milder zijn en zich bij herhaling voordoen. In dat geval spreken we van een 'chronische' pancreatitis. 


*Oorzaken van pancreatitis 
De belangrijkste oorzaken van pancreatitis zijn:
 Alcoholmisbruik
 Galwegstenen 

Minder vaak voorkomende oorzaken zijn:
 Een sterk verhoogd gehalte van een vetstofwisselingsproduct (hyperlipoproteïnaemie)
 Een sterk verhoogd gehalte van een kalkstofwisselingsproduct (hypercalcïaemie)
 Infecties (bijvoorbeeld de bof)
 Een hele zeldzame bijwerking van bepaalde geneesmiddelen
 Een onbegrepen erfelijke vorm, die gelukkig zeer weinig voorkomt
 Een idiopatische vorm, dat wil zeggen dat er geen duidelijke oorzaak kan worden gevonden 


*Welke klachten geeft een pancreatitis? 

-De acute pancreatitis
Bij de acute pancreatitis staan meestal klachten van hevige buikpijn en ziek zijn op de voorgrond. Ook rugpijn kan aanwezig zijn, de pancreas ligt immers achter in de buik. Het is een ernstige aandoening. 
De acute pancreatitis heeft in 70% tot 90% van de gevallen een mild verloop en de sterftekans als gevolg van deze aandoening is daarbij laag (ongeveer 3%). Maar de aandoening kan ook een minder gunstig verloop hebben. Bij 10% tot 30% van de gevallen ontstaat een ernstig ziektebeeld, waarbij vaak langdurige behandeling op een intensive care afdeling nodig kan zijn. De sterftekans bij deze ernstige vorm is hoog, variërend van 30% tot 70%.

-De chronische pancreatitis
De chronische pancreatitis is een ziektebeeld dat gekenmerkt wordt door een wisselend verloop. Rustige perioden worden afgewisseld met tijden waarin de symptomen heftig de kop opsteken. De belangrijkste verschijnselen zijn pijnklachten in de buik en/of in de rug en stoornissen door een tekort aan pancreasenzymen en hormonen. De klachten kunnen hinderlijk zijn en steeds vaker terug komen. Na elke ontsteking treedt littekenweefselvorming op, die de afvoerbuis voor pancreassappen kan vernauwen. Dat belemmert de afvloei ervan, waardoor de druk in het orgaan kan toenemen en dat kan weer aanleiding geven tot pijnklachten en hernieuwde ontsteking. 


*Complicaties van een pancreatitis of pancreasontsteking 
De belangrijkste complicaties van een pancreatitis zijn:
 Pancreas pseudocyste vorming
Dat is een ophoping van ontstekingsvocht, waar na drie tot zes weken een kapsel omheen wordt gevormd. De pseudocyste kan blijven bestaan, maar doorgaans wordt hij in de loop van een aantal weken kleiner of verdwijnt geheel.
 Geelzucht
De kans op geelzucht bestaat onder de - door littekenvorming - verdikte pancreas'kop' die de galafvoergang kan dichtdrukken.
 Infecties in en om de pancreas
Infecties kunnen een ernstig ziekteverloop tot gevolg hebben met een verhoging van de sterftekans. 


*Is er nog nader onderzoek nodig? 
Welke onderzoeken nodig zijn hangt af van de aard en ernst van de aandoening. Meestal kan de diagnose pancreatitis gesteld worden op grond van het verhaal van de patiënt, het lichamelijk onderzoek, het laboratoriumonderzoek en een niet-ingrijpend beeldvormend onderzoek, zoals echo of CT-scan.

 Laboratoriumonderzoek
Het gehalte van pancreasenzymen kan in bloed en urine bepaald worden. Ook zijn er verschillende onderzoeken die de functie van de pancreas kunnen testen aan de hand van stofwisselingsproducten in bloed en urine.
 Beeldvormend onderzoek
Op een gewone röntgenoverzichtsfoto van de buik zijn soms afwijkingen te zien die bij een pancreatitis horen. Bij echografie kan met behulp van geluidsgolven een beeld van het pancreas gebied worden verkregen. Bij een CT-scan (computer tomogram) is met behulp van computertechnieken van röntgenbeelden een dwarsdoorsnede van het lichaam te maken, waarop ook afwijkingen van de pancreas aangetoond kunnen worden.
 Endoscopie
Met een endoscoop (flexibele 'kijkbuis' of 'slang'), die via de mond, slokdarm en maag in de twaalfvingerige darm wordt gebracht, kan de Papil van Vater worden opgezocht. Met een klein slangetje, dat via de endoscoop in de Papil van Vater wordt gebracht kunnen de gal- en pancreasafvoergangen met een röntgencontrastmiddel worden gevuld. Ze zijn dan zichtbaar te maken op een röntgenscherm. Dit endoscopisch onderzoek wordt een Endoscopische Retrograde Cholangio-Pancreaticografie (ERCP) genoemd.

Met deze onderzoeksmethode zijn afwijkingen aan of in de afvoerwegen zichtbaar te maken. Maar ook kan er een behandeling worden uitgevoerd. Met een papillotomie (het inknippen van de Papil van Vater) kan de afvoermogelijkheid hersteld of verbeterd worden. Kleine steentjes in gal- of pancreasafvoerwegen kunnen via de endoscoop worden verwijderd en buisje kunnen door vernauwingen in de afvoerwegen worden geplaatst, waardoor deze beter open blijven staan.
Een ERCP is wel een invasief onderzoek, een 'ingrijpend' onderzoek, waar complicaties als bloeding, infectie en het weer opflikkeren van de pancreatitis bij voor kunnen komen.


Zie vervolg artikel
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

VERVOLG ARTIKEL

Pancreatitis 

*Behandelingsmogelijkheden 

-Acute pancreatitis
• Er zal altijd eerst geprobeerd worden met een 'conservatief' beleid de ontsteking tot rust te laten komen. Dat gebeurt door het maagdarmstelsel niets aan te bieden en alle maagsappen via een slang, die door de neus in de maag wordt gebracht, te laten aflopen. Vocht wordt toegediend via een infuus en zo nodig ook voeding. Soms worden er bepaalde medicijnen bij gegeven.
• Zijn galwegstenen de veroorzakers van de pancreatitis, dan zal meestal in een vroeg stadium een ERCP worden verricht om eventueel aanwezige stenen te kunnen verwijderen.
• Wanneer het ziektebeeld niet met conservatieve middelen in de hand te houden is, kan soms een operatieve behandeling nodig zijn. Dat is dan een ernstige situatie bij een ernstig zieke patiënt die meestal op een intensive care verblijft. Bij de operatie wordt het door de ontsteking vernietigde en afgestorven weefsel verwijderd. Het kan zijn dat de chirurg na zo'n operatie besluit de buikwand geheel open te laten en nog een paar keren daarna de buik opnieuw schoon te maken en zo nodig te spoelen op de intensive care. De chirurgische behandeling kan ondersteund worden door het er antibiotica bij te geven en eventueel nog andere medicijnen.

-Chronische pancreatitis
In eerste instantie zal de behandeling gericht zijn op symptoombestrijding, zoals medicijnen tegen de pijn, en medicijnen die eventuele tekorten aan pancreashormonen en/of enzymen kunnen aanvullen. Soms kan door middel van een ERCP een endoscopische behandeling nodig zijn. Wanneer pijnklachten niet meer met medicijnen te regelen zijn, wordt wel eens een operatie voorgesteld. Daarbij kan het gaan om een operatie waarbij het verlittekende deel van het pancreas verwijderd wordt. Of het gaat om een operatie waarbij de afvoergang van het pancreas wordt verbonden met een deel van de dunne darm, om een goede afvloei van de pancreassappen te kunnen bewerkstelligen.

• Pancreas pseudocysten behoeven wel eens een operatie wanneer ze geen neiging vertonen om vanzelf weer te verdwijnen, ze hinderlijk op andere structuren drukken (galwegen, maag) of wanneer ze geïnfecteerd raken. De pseudocyste wordt bij zo'n operatie verbonden met de maag of de darm, zodat de pseudocysteinhoud daarin kan afvloeien. Soms wordt ook wel eens een drain geplaatst in de holte, die dan naar buiten het lichaam afloopt. 


*Mogelijke complicaties van een operatieve behandeling 
Geen enkele ingreep is vrij van de kans op complicaties. Zo zijn er ook bij deze operaties de normale risico's op complicaties van een operatie, bijvoorbeeld trombose, longontsteking, nabloeding, wondinfectie.

Omdat operaties aan de pancreas altijd grote operaties zijn, is er een verhoogde kans op algemene complicaties na een operatie. Zeker wanneer er ook nog sprake is van een ernstige ziekte (ernstige acute pancreatitis) en/of een slechte conditie (veel gewichtsverlies bij chronische pancreatitis). 
De meest voorkomende complicaties zijn nabloedingen en infecties (abcessen in de buik). 
Ook kan het restant pancreas 'lekken' en infecties in de buik veroorzaken of via een fistel (pijpzweer) door de buikwand naar buiten lekken. De operatie kan soms, in combinatie met de ziekte, leiden tot onvoldoende functie van de pancreasrest.


*Nabehandeling 
Afhankelijk van de uitgevoerde operatie is er een nabehandeling nodig. Wanneer als gevolg van de ziekte in combinatie met de operatie er onvoldoende functionerende pancreascellen over zijn gebleven, zullen tekorten aan enzymen en/of hormonen medicamenteus moeten worden aangevuld.

Om herhaling van het ziektebeeld te voorkomen moet getracht worden de oorzaak aan te pakken. Wanneer alcohol de oorzaak van de pancreatitis is geweest, moet het gebruik van alcohol definitief gestaakt worden.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

